
Tiny Weed-Killing Robots Could Make Pesticides Obsolete - origgm
https://onezero.medium.com/tiny-weed-killing-robots-could-make-pesticides-obsolete-99b3a6359c39
======
ncmncm
"Pesticides"? Herbicides, anyway. Robots to pick off insect eggs or larvae are
harder to make.

Edit: " _Editor’s note: While it’s generally true that pesticides are used to
kill pests and herbicides are used to kill weeds, the U.S. Environmental
Protection Agency defines both agents for killing pests and weeds as
“pesticides.” By the government’s definition, pests can be both bugs and
weeds._ " Still. The EPA does not get to redefine English, outside their own
publications.

~~~
masonic
[https://www.epa.gov/caddis-vol2/caddis-volume-2-sources-
stre...](https://www.epa.gov/caddis-vol2/caddis-volume-2-sources-stressors-
responses-herbicides)

~~~
ncmncm
Guessing your point is that "herbicide" makes it look like it ought not to
affect us and other animals, and that is misleading because evidently they do?
Fair enough.

My point, that there is no chance of robots eliminating the temptation to
spray insecticides, remains.

------
hrokr
I think they’re confusing pesticides with herbicides.

